# Silly newbie questions help please



## 109154 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi all,

I am new to the land of RV’s and motor homes. I am planning on getting out of the rat race for 12 months, selling my house and having the time of my life before I get to old. I have a couple of very simple questions. I have read up to page 10 and can not seem to find the answers I need to start with. 

What will be better a Rv or motor home with 2 big dogs travelling Europe?
Do we need a licences to drive an RV?
Is it much harder to find camp sites to stay with an RV?

Big thanks 

Laura & Dave.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Not so silly in my view. I guess the best advice will come from those that already do it and that is not me but in my view if you are full timing, go for the biggest you can drive and afford. An RV is limiting as are the larger motorhomes, perhaps less so in some places but I would be inclined to tow a small car on a trailer so as to be able to go where a larger vehicle cannot. 

By licence I assume you mean an HGV one? I don't think you do but hopefully the legal beavers will come along and tell you more. Even if this is correct, I would not do it without some HGV training.

Yes you will have more difficulty finding campsites.

peedee


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Laura and Dave

When I decided to full time, I was given a wonderful piece of advice on this site: Buy the biggest that you feel comfortable with! remember it will be your home!!!!!!!

I took the plunge 2 years ago and bought my RV although it took me until Nov. of last year to travel to Spain. I full time in the UK, living on a farm with lovely views out of the windows every morning, rolling pasture land and a herd of cows. I would now, never go back to the rat race. I have started to write about my trials and tribulations. I remember one of my notes which I refer to if I become despondant - which of course I never do.

When I lived in my house:

On a bleak and dismal morning peering through the net curtains "Ah! There's Mr. Jones running for the train, he's late this morning!" Or if your're one of the unlucky ones, the first off the starting blocks.

Your driving licence: Depends when you took it (pre 1997 I think) you will be OK as long as you don't go for a massive RV with slide-outs. But PEEDEE's advice about some training is an excellent piece of advice as I know to my cost with the damage I have have caused to my own RV through inexperience. Fortunately nothing terminal.

Campsites and travelling in Europe: No serious probs, but do check
campsites for availability. This where some training really pays off as some pitches are mighty tricky to park up on. Only last week, I saw an ex HGV driver park a bigger (longer) RV on a pitch I had given up trying to park on.

Finaly, if you choose an RV, stay away from town centres    

Ian


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi Laura and Dave sorry cannot give you any advice on RV's etc just wanted to say love your dogs they are gorgeous!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome Laura and Dave. If you don't know the answer the question cannot be silly :lol: :lol: :lol: so ask away. (I had to say that as I have no idea myself other than do take "lessons" even if it's to up to RV size. I did and it gave me confidence to do the right thing in a tight spot).

The dogs look lovely. You will probably find we are nearly as interested in your dogs as in your MH :wink: :wink: :wink: so be prepared for questions like what are they, what are they called etc. etc.

Sue


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

> What will be better a Rv or motor home with 2 big dogs travelling Europe?


We fulltime with one dog, a golden retreiver. I think you would very rapidly lose patience living with two big dogs in anything smaller than an RV with a slideout.

For a start, if the dogs are lying on the floor, how do you get past them to get to the loo at the back end of the van?



> Do we need a licences to drive an RV?


Yes, you will need an LGV (HGV as was) licence to drive an RV over 7.5 tonnes. This effectively means a non slide RV over 32' or a slide out model over 30', but check the placards on the vehicle - DON'T be fooled by salesmen!

And I felt much more confident driving my beastie having sat for (& passed!) my LGV licence. You don't want to bend your home, do you!



> Is it much harder to find camp sites to stay with an RV?


We haven't found it so in over a year fulltiming in France & Spain. Just buy the site guides, and read between the lines. Or better yet, ask for recommendations from other RV'ers you'll meet on the road.

Last summer we went all round the Brittany peninsula and down the Atlantic coast of France. We stayed exclusively at aires, and had no trouble getting in to any of them. And we tow a smart on an A-frame (click on my signature link to see our rig).

It is definitely worth towing a small car. You can get set up on site, and tour the area, or go shopping, or take the dogs down the beach, to your heart's content. And despite being an ardent fan of RV's, even I wouldn't recommend them as runabouts!

PM me if you want any help. And go for it - we're still smiling at having escaped the ratrace!

Bruce & Marion


----------



## 109154 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi all,

I have to say a big thanks to all on this site, you are all so fabulous, willing to give really helpful advice and encouragement. I just wish the house market would pick up so I could be on my way tomorrow. 

I have 2 male Rhodesian ridge backs, they are from the same litter and will be 2 in February. They are part of the reason why we want to up sticks and leave. I live nearly right in the middle of Manchester city centre. Although my back gate opens on to 5 miles of open space and 40 miles of bridleways its not enough space. I lived in a small semi rural village up until 3 years ago when I purchased my first home in Manchester. I will more than likely never be able to by a property in the village where I grew up, and can not stand city living and working 37 hours a week plus 10 hours commuting. 

So I have been looking at different ways of living and have decided taking to the road is for me. My partner Dave was in the army for 13 years and really misses packing up and travelling, I think he will have a daily schedule.

I can live in large open spaces, and walk my dogs with out the fear of them cutting the paws on broken glass bottles. I can not wait to get started but I need to get as much for my house so I can spend more on my RV. 

Laura & Dave.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi,Welcome and good luck with your quest.
We have been fulltiming for 3 1/2 years in a RV with two small dogs,just over a year ago we adopted a third dog, a lurcher who is bigger.
We have not been abroad ,this is because we now run a business and are based in North Yorkshire.
Have a look at Ridgeset RVs at Dronfield nr Chesterfield,they have a lovely 30' Holiday Rambler with a full wall slideout ,this will require a LGV licence to drive but will probably be a good size for abroad ( i have heard some sites in Spain don't take dogs ) .
If you want to come and chat to us we are only about 1 1/2 hours away and you will be welcome .

Chris


----------



## 108980 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,
Just wanted to say i'm in the same boat as you, i'm just waiting for a buyer for my flat, so i can get my dream RV. I've dropped the price £10,000 and have give up trying to get to Morocco for winter ( Spain by spring hopefully)
The licence thing is easy if you passed your test before 1997 you can drive up to 7500kg (7.5 tonne) if you passed your test after 1997 you can only drive up to 3500kg. Remember this is fully loaded. So a 7000kg (and over) RV isn't really suitable as you will take over 500kg of people,dogs and stuff with you.
Dont worry about the size, just get what you feel comfortable in. Remember, even the most remote farms still have lorrys going to deliver feed, collect milk etc.
Good luck with your property sale,
paul


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

We have a small dog, Precious, who is about the size of one your dogs' food dish. One thing to really think about before embarking on this lifestyle is the restrictions campgrounds place on pets.

Other than the occasional no pet rule, letting them run loose in a campground is a no-no -- and bigger breeds need wide open areas nearby. Hopefully, your Ridgebacks don't bark since neighbours can be closely parked together at campgrounds. And since they are temporary neighbours, you may not know their tolerance levels. Many campgrounds don't allow you to keep dogs outside tied up or inside your motorhome while away, although many of us (owners) sneak off for short periods.

Motorhome size is more individual. My suggestion would be to rent the biggest you can and try it out non-stop for a whole month -- in winter. You may have a blast or you may have "second thoughts".

A truck license is the least of your concerns, although important.

Nothing is impossible, if you can adjust to it


----------



## 109154 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi all, 

i have just agreed a sale, had to let it go for 15k less. The housing market is well on its way down. So hope fully i will be back at my mums in 4-6 weeks and looking to rent an RV to make sure it for us. Any one got any info on renting an RV that will let me take dogs?

Laura + Dave.


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Congratulations! And shhh... you do not have to mention pets to the rental place. Look for something cheap to rent as not to waste valuable funds. You might try McRent (www.mcrent.de/en/html/home.html) on the Continent and compare.

If you do decide on an American RV as having room for the dogs, look for something that has been very well taken care of from a manufacturer that has not stopped production (i.e. National RV has stopped). You need to really do your research for good bargains. I would start by comparing like models that you find locally with used prices in the US and then asking around what is fair mark-up for import and conversion. If you go new, and in the UK, try a reputable dealer like Itchy Feet (www.itchyfeet.biz) or ask the more knowlegable on here on here for suggestions.

All the best in your quest!


----------



## 109412 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi
We left the UK just over a week ago in our 35 foot RV. towing a peugot 206cc on a trailer, which you can reverse with (A frame you cant) We sailed from portsmouth to ST Malo and travelled through France to Southern Spain, currently in Santa Pola, due to fixing brakes. We have 2 medium sized dogs and they have been fine in the RV and one is only 1 year old (cocker spaniel - little bit mad!) We tried selling our RV before coming to Europe but got messed about so decided to go for it. We had lived in it full time for 7 months just outside of Blackpool and put up with allweathers and were extremely comfortable. We have had some scary times driving in europe but think this would have been the same whatever we were driving, as you need to get used to the size of the vehicle and the strange roads. Camper stopped in France but not many in Spain that we could find, although still very new to it. My other half has his HGV so size isnt a problem. Go for it and find the sun!!!


----------

